# is this a cigar or a pipe?



## jimmy

never seen these before. got it from a gallery in one of bruces posts:

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/likinwa/detail?.dir=/Alexli&.dnm=H.+Upmann+Pipe+1.jpg&.src=ph

jimmy


----------



## poker

Once made, no longer to be found except in collections of a few. Its a cigar shaped in the form of a pipe with a tip on it. Partagas once had them as well.

I've only seen them a couple times & never tried one.


----------



## Cohibin

Hi to all:

This is funny!  , this is the same cigar I posted about right now. I got 10 of them and other braded ones which look awesome. See post titled "Culebras and Pipe-shapped" on this forum.
The ones my brother brought me don't have the mouth piece and the band is Cohiba...no box either.


----------



## poker

Im pretty safe in saying that the cigar pictured is not even close to the 10 you have Cohibin, no offense intended nor implied. The one pictured & a 10 cigar Partagas pipe box cant be found except in a few private not-for-sale collections. 

The cigars on that photo website were all at one time available from that retailer. Many of them however over the years have been sold. 

No, he has no website to shop from unfortunately.


----------



## Cohibin

No offense taken bro. Hmm. I guess I'd have to show you a picture of mine. Looks even better made than that, no shit. I don't have the box but the cigar does look beter. It even has the little cigar ring...Can I post a pic here??? I'm getting them today in the mail from Florida where my brother is living...


----------



## Pablo

Cohibin said:


> I'm getting them today in the mail from Florida where my brother is living...


Any chance your brother has a cousin/friend/uncle that has a conenction to a Island South of Miami!


----------



## Cohibin

...maybe...


----------



## Cohibin

poker said:


> & a 10 cigar Partagas pipe box cant be found except in a few private not-for-sale collections.
> 
> Poker you missundertood me. I got 10 pipes but not a box of 10. My brod got them all lose and they all came with Cohiba rings... I'll put a link to a pic later. They just arrived in the mail. Look and smell grrrreat!!!


----------



## poker

No, I understood. I was just using the Partagas as an example.

Cohiba never actually manufactured pipe shaped cigars.


----------



## Cohibin

Check them out.

http://www.canterasny.com/collection.html


----------



## poker

Very nice, but Cohiba never made cigars in either a Culaba or pipe shapes. They very well could have been custom rolled, as any cigar can and any band put on, but the cigars were never manufactured by Cohiba nor sanctioned by Habanos SA that Im aware of (and god only knows I been wrong before LOL)


----------



## Cohibin

You're absolutly right poker. Cohiba never officially made these, and probably will never. They are not officially sold in cigar stores. They do sell left overs of these "special gifts/custom rolls" at the airport shops sometimes or at the Cigar Festival. The Pyramids are the real deal LE -the jar and the golden label. The others, they are, let's say "special gifts". I asked for those labels personally for shits and gigles but it could've been anything I wanted. The guy is the master roller of an "x" factory in Havana City and I tell you these are manufactured and distributed within Cuba as "special gifts"... You should see the feeling of looking at these babies in front of you! Each culebra is different. The guy evem made some culebras with 3 different panetelas. That's got to be an interesting puff!!!


----------



## Cohibin

...On another note. If you put mine and the "official" Hu picture you'll see they are almost identical. I'd be willing to bet that the same guy who made mine, made the ones in the pics. There are very very very few rollers that can make these in the island. That's the #1 reason they can't commercialize it officially. It would be impossible to keep the standard that characterizes Habanos, + takes longer to make than a regular vitola, and your entire line would depend in a few rollers. This is beyond rolling, this is art. Note the culebras aren't the Partagas machine made, these are 100% hand made...


----------



## poker

Dang what I wouldnt give to have the handmade old Partagas Culabras again. 

I agree, they have to be just awesome to look at all lined up like that!


----------



## MoTheMan

Cohibin said:


> Check them out.
> 
> http://www.canterasny.com/collection.html



*Holy S--t!*  
My eyes nearly popped out of my head. :w 
I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. Poker I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. you I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. should I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. get I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. some I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. I want some. too.


----------



## Cohibin

:al I hear u. It's nice eye candy. The pic is only a small part. It's a total of 30 culebras 10 pipes and 25 LE's. Got to buy another humidor cause this things are huge!
Poker, what did the old hand made Partagas C's look like? I can't find any pics. I know they were really popular.

later


----------



## poker

Virtually identical to the current ones visually, but all hand made.


----------



## DaveC

i dont think cohiba officially or unofficially made any of that stuff(the piramides maybe, but not those)


----------



## jimmy

pds said:


> Any chance your brother has a cousin/friend/uncle that has a conenction to a Island South of Miami!


PDS shouldn't you be setting an example for the board by playing nicely? 

:r 
jimmy


----------



## Cohibin

DaveC said:


> i dont think cohiba officially or unofficially made any of that stuff(the piramides maybe, but not those)


Never heard of Cohibas Pyramid LE? In the jar they go for $1100/25. The others, all I can tell you they are as real as they get. My brod was the custodian at the factory for many yrs, need not say more...


----------



## DaveC

Cohibin said:


> Never heard of Cohibas Pyramid LE? In the jar they go for $1100/25. The others, all I can tell you they are as real as they get. My brod was the custodian at the factory for many yrs, need not say more...


yes i have, but apparently you are a little confused. The millenium jars did not have cohiba bands on them, and the 2001 piramide EL's were maduros with 2001 EL bands on them. Neither of which match your picture.

and i know a guy who's uncle used to date a girl who's father sold a car once to a dude who worked in teh factory


----------



## Matt R

Cohibin... no disrespect, but time for you to line up all your facts before posting. The Cohiba EL Piramides did not come in a jar. They come in standard Cohiba varnished boxes and retail for around $400-$500 depending on the vendor and are readily available. The only Cohiba piramides available in a jar are the millennium series made in 1999. These are around $700-$1000, also depending on the vendor. The cigars you show may very well be a Cohiba blend, as it is possible to have anything made in Havana, if you have the connections. Custom rolled cigars are generally priced under what an official release cigar is priced at, though this varies from roller to roller. Some rollers have a higer rate because of their notoriety or the quality of tobacco they are granted access to. I have custom rolled Cohiba A's, Salamones and have seen many others, including perfectos. These were all made for a friend of mine, on a visit to Havana, at the El Laugito factory (if I'm not mistaken). 

You will also find that most folks here are going to view ANY posting about someone's family member working at a factory as humorous. This is a running joke among cigar aficionados and has been for years. Your "brod" may very well have worked there, but the statement will still be viewed rather comically. The majorit of us are not beginners to this hobby of ours and many of the members here have been to Havana or have close personal friends who go regularly.

Now, for a kudos to you.. the cigars you have pictured are very nice works, whether they are Cohiba blends or not. May have to look into getting some of those to add to my Cohiba collection. :w


----------



## Cohibin

Mr. Matt. You sound like I'm trying to pull the world over everybody here. 
I'm not justifying anything to anybody here and I don't need the stamp of approval of authenticity regarding my cigars from anybody. I'm also not trying to depretiate your status of "advanced smoker" if you may? 
My story may be comical humorous and whatever other demeaning characterization you may want to choose, but bottom line, it's the truth and I'm not about to invent some shit to please standars of "my story is serious and yours is comical" or some other stigma. I can care less who laughs. I'm not here to convince anyone. I'll be smoking these babies and enjoying every puff to the T regardless. Again, if it wasn't my brother I'd be scratching my head right about now, but since he is, and all said was, maybe you should scrartch yours!?
You're absolutly right, I think I'm save to say they are Cohiba Pyramid, Special Edition??? I thought that and LE meant the same thus I associate them to the jar ones, but clearly is not the same. See pic http://fujipub.com/btac/s9903.html That's the one I got. I also have 5 left Cohiba pyramids of a lighter wrapper.
All I know is these new ones are cohibas pyramids dark wrapper, may that fall under your most favorite collection. Before I had a bundle of 25 pyramids with light wrapper and they were top notch too. Excuse my lack of conosourness. That's why these forums exist right!? to help the unenlightened ones  
That being said, I can't stop stearing to them jejeje!!!

Peace


----------



## Matt R

Cohibin said:


> Mr. Matt. You sound like I'm trying to pull the world over everybody here.


 Quite the opposite. Just pointing out that on a weekly basis, new members arrive here and at each and every other forum saying they have this or that and it came from my *insert your favorite family member here*. Making the point that there are a good many people who aill dismiss your opinions because of that.



Cohibin said:


> I'm also not trying to depretiate your status of "advanced smoker" if you may?


Impossible, as I am a legend in my own mind.



Cohibin said:


> maybe you should scrartch yours!?.


 I can't keep my hands off myself. So, that should be no problem. 



Cohibin said:


> they are Cohiba Pyramid, Special Edition??? I thought that and LE meant the same thus I associate them to the jar ones, but clearly is not the same. See pic http://fujipub.com/btac/s9903.html That's the one I got.


No, they would be custom rolled, not special edition. Special edition would infer that they were made and *released* in a limited quantity. The ones you have may or may not be the ones pictured, since the ones in the picture do not show the boxing. A very few Cohiba piramides were made and boxed years ago for a private collector. I'm sure others have been made since then, but have not seen any. I believe Gerard's, in Geneva holds a few of these boxes. Again, the ones in the jar are not Edicion Limitada. They were released in 1999-2000 to celebrate the millennium and they were not banded with a Cohiba band. Instead they had the Millennium 2000 labeling. The Edicion Limitada Cohiba Piramides are packaged in the standard varnished Cohiba box with the "old" Cohiba bands and an additonal Edicion Limitada band.



Cohibin said:


> All I know is these new ones are cohibas pyramids dark wrapper, may that fall under your most favorite collection.


No, actually I prefer the typical Cohiba reddish-brown wrapper. The darker wrappers do not burn as well.



Cohibin said:


> Excuse my lack of conosourness.


If I knew what that was I'd excuse it. 



Cohibin said:


> That's why these forums exist right!? to help the unenlightened ones


Actually I thought they were here so we could do something other than the work we are being paid to do. They are also a great place to bust the balls of people on a daily basis.



Cohibin said:


> That being said, I can't stop stearing to them jejeje!!!


I know what you mean. My wife has nice breasts, so, I can relate.


----------



## Churchlady

Matt, you are entirely too funny!!!


----------



## jimmy

Matt R said:


> My wife has nice breasts,
> 
> 
> 
> really?!?!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt R

jimmy said:


> Matt R said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has nice breasts,
> 
> 
> 
> really?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, really....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DaveC

breasts are better then cohibas shaped like pipes. even when the breasts are fake, much like the cohibas in those pix


----------



## kamikaiguy

Matt

Can you post pictures so that we can make sure they are authentic and not cheap imitaions.


----------



## Hbooker

Nope not going to post a comment on Matts wifes parts..
No way..
That would be Just Too Much...
I can however verify Matt Has a great looking wife and odds are that his writing are 100% truthfull!


----------



## Cohibin

Mr. Matt el disectador. Conosourness... I think you got the point or I hope you did. You're not the guy who's always left holding the bag are you?Author's license by the way. And if you didn't get it yet forget it, because "doblo la esquina".
Wish I had the time to rebuke all your comments (only my 2 favorites), but I rather look at my girls breasts while smoking my Cohiba Pyramids Special Editions! (eat your heart out  ) boooong :w I'm in too good of a mood. The guy who sold me my latest car offered to buy my entire collection at a very nice price. I'm contemplating it seriously.

"No, they would be custom rolled, not special edition. Special edition would infer that they were made and released in a limited quantity."

Hmmm last time I checked Limited Edition ment released in a limited quantity. Special Edition does not imply that at all. Special Edition implies they are made with special characteristics than the rest, but not limited to quantities. Lay off the hands and get some real breasts boss, getting confused by your own smoke  

"Impossible, as I am a legend in my own mind".

This is toooooo funny!!!


----------



## DaveC

sell that dude your collection, he obviously is a conosour.


----------



## poker

Boy, this thread went to the off topic gutter quickly.


----------



## Pablo

I have not laughed out loud like this for awhile! Thanks Matt and others....I'm still laughing. When I stop cracking up, I'm gonna call my uncles brothers cousins yeti that works on the "island" and tell him to look at this thread! :r


----------



## Pablo

DaveC said:


> sell that dude your collection, he obviously is a conosour.


Is a Conosour more like a Pterydactal or a Megasoreass*?

* off color remote reference to a old thread in the jokes section!


----------



## Matt R

Cohibin said:


> The guy who sold me my latest car offered to buy my entire collection at a very nice price.


 So, they are actually calling Yugos cars now???

Dude, you've been smoking pipes alright... they just didn't have tobacco in them.


----------



## Cohibin

Here numbnuts, spot the dud and taste the asswad notes :fu 
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/corcel2000/album?.tok=phuZxEBBIGUKrjnM&.dir=/c5d7&.src=ph


----------



## DaveC

wow, now you've really shown what your made of.

get lost, your pathetic


----------



## Matt R

The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible. 
Please sign in and try again or check with the owner of the file.


Guess I'll never know. Oh well, I'll probably make it through the day.


----------



## Cohibin

All of that over my lighter!?? pshhhh


----------



## DaveC

wow, cool lighter.

let this troll fish somewhere else. mods you should lock this and ban this bonesmoker. :w


----------



## Pablo

DaveC said:


> wow, cool lighter.
> 
> let this troll fish somewhere else. mods you should lock this and ban this bonesmoker. :w


Why lock it and ban him? The place is pretty darn good at self-moderating. Check out his Ring Gauge...everytime he makes some assinine comment, his points plummet. I have a hunch things will take care of themselves.


----------



## Cohibin

Your services are no longer required!!! I've accomplished what I needed from this pathetic forum. Lock me, ban me, do whatever the **** you all want. Eat shit for all I care. (this is only directed to some, yeah you know who you are) :fu 

For those naive ones that come here for info and take the word of people here as the bible, perhaps you should know some of these clowns are being paid by the communist regime to establish themselves as “experienced Habanos smokers” and spread the disencouragement of the purchase of legitimate cigars anywhere else other that in "official" stores in Cuba, by rendering stigmas of mockery over stolen cigars. This is simply another measure to put the smackdown in the ever-prolific cigar theft in all Habanos S.A. factories. Since they’ve seen they can’t nip it at the factory level, the next step is to do all that’s possible to nip it at the consumer level. 

You’d be better off trusting your instincts and tastebuds over the “experienced advise” of these fake thugs that yap their filthy rotten mouths like they know what the **** they’re talking about.

No more comments.


----------



## coppertop

Cuban cigars suck.........   :



> For those naive ones that come here for info and take the word of people here as the bible, perhaps you should know some of these clowns are being paid by the communist regime to establish themselves as "experienced Habanos smokers"


Hey I'm not complaining about the pay, thats how I afford my NCs.



> Your services are no longer required!!! I've accomplished what I needed from this pathetic forum. Lock me, ban me, do whatever the **** you all want. Eat shit for all I care.


Shucks....does that mean your leaving. Damn I was hoping to get hooked up with your Brod for some of those LE you have. 

Good luck finding another site that is as freindly about trolls and stunads as this one. The "other" sites will rip you a new one.

Later

u


----------



## Wetterhorn

Cohibin said:


> For those naive ones that come here for info and take the word of people here as the bible, perhaps you should know some of these clowns are being paid by the communist regime to establish themselves as "experienced Habanos smokers" and spread the disencouragement of the purchase of legitimate cigars anywhere else other that in "official" stores in Cuba, by rendering stigmas of mockery over stolen cigars.


Hey, I am being left out! :c

How do I get in on being paid by the communist regime to establish myself as an "experienced Habanos smoker?" 

And to think, I paid for my cigars! 

So, you clowns that are being paid by the communist regime to establish themselves as "experienced Habanos smokers," *please make me one!*


----------



## Brandon

Nobody here is trying to compete for the title of "20 pound catfish in a 1 gallon tank." I think you need to just enjoy the cigars you have, and stop trying to force upon us the authenticity of them... and whatever "pull" this brod(whatever that means) person has at the factory. Not everybody in the cigar world falls for the "who has the biggest stick" type mentality.


----------



## mr.c

He is trying to sell them here also http://www.smokemag.com/news/ just in case you miss the deal here

*How do I get in on being paid by the communist regime to establish myself as an "experienced Habanos smoker?" *

wetterhorn, send me $19.95 and I will tell you how


----------



## Wetterhorn

mr.c said:


> He is trying to sell them here also http://www.smokemag.com/news/ just in case you miss the deal here
> 
> *How do I get in on being paid by the communist regime to establish myself as an "experienced Habanos smoker?" *
> 
> wetterhorn, send me $19.95 and I will tell you how


Only $19.95? What a deal!!!!!!

:r


----------



## poker

Cohibin said:


> I'll be smoking these babies and enjoying every puff to the T regardless.





mr.c said:


> He is trying to sell them here also http://www.smokemag.com/news/


This case is closed :r

(btw: thanks for trying to take my points away LOL (-1 point) LMAO!)


----------



## Brandon

Well shoot.... I didn't know you were trying to sell them. I will take one if you'll throw in one of those fake "flower boxes" with the order.


----------



## dvickery

this is hilarious...havnt had a thread like this since "don whats his name".

paul...how low can someones ring guage get???

derrek


----------



## IHT

some of us have "outties", but his is now an "innie".


----------



## Pablo

Time to use the new "banned user" feature. Does anyone second the motion?


----------



## DaveC

i 2nd the motion


----------



## Pablo

Done.


----------



## AAlmeter

Damn. His post on the Communist conspiracy made my politcal posts seem very calm and level headed.


----------



## MoTheMan

Man, on a real note, I think this guy with that kind of attitude, abrasiveness, and not to forget his 9mm shaped "cigar lighter", it's only a matter of time till he's (back) in prison, or wherever thehell hecame from.


----------



## ilikecigars

:r :r davec ...guess you saw through this guy...if it quacks like a duck.i guess its a duck...and you knew he was a duck....quack..quack...


----------



## c2000

OK, I have this friend in Fla. who knows this cuban guy in Miami and his brother lives in Cuba and a friend of his knows this guy whose friend knows a guy who's brothers cousin works as a cigar roller. Now this guy is a master roller and can make cigars in all kinds of strange shapes and sizes..I am expecting a shipment soon and am giving you guys a heads up on a possible group buy. I am delegating the group buy to a friend that has more expertise in handling large orders, his name is Nero so watch for upcoming news..Oh and if you don't want the cigars I'll smoke them my self.....


----------



## BayouDawg

This has to be the all time funniest CS thread. Time to start a "Hall of Shame". I was on the road at the end of last week and found this in its entirety this morning, I laughed until my sides hurt. 

On another note, I've got this Juan Lopez LE shaped like a bong that I might be interested in parting with ... for the right price, of course. Move fast though, my plumber has offered me top dollar. LOL!

bd


----------



## Matt R

Damn... I miss him already.....


----------



## dayplanner

Matt R said:


> I know what you mean. My wife has nice breasts, so, I can relate.


Having stayed at Matt's house, I can verify that there is iron in his words.


----------



## Matt R

There's also iron in my pants and you should know something about that too, since you've stayed at my house. :r


----------



## poker

You got iron in your pants because flipflop stayed there? oh my.... LOL


----------



## DaveC

bwaahahahahaa

this post is awesome. :r


----------



## Matt R

poker said:


> You got iron in your pants because flipflop stayed there? oh my.... LOL


Yep and I'll be sure to bring it out in July. :z


----------



## dayplanner

poker said:


> You got iron in your pants because flipflop stayed there? oh my.... LOL


Matt's eyes lit up with excitement everytime I said I was going to take a shower. 
:r


----------



## jimmy

BayouDawg said:


> This has to be the all time funniest CS thread. Time to start a "Hall of Shame". I was on the road at the end of last week and found this in its entirety this morning, I laughed until my sides hurt.


i agree with the hall of fame comment. since i started it don't i get some money or free stuff?


jimmy


----------



## Matt R

jimmy said:


> i agree with the hall of fame comment. since i started it don't i get some money or free stuff?
> 
> 
> jimmy


Sure, I've got some "iron" you can have. If you come over and get it the next time Flip's in town, you can have a double dose!!


----------



## Churchlady

I second the Hall of Shame!!! 

This thread is too funny!!! I don't want to know about the iron in Matt's pants - that I'd expect since he does talk about his anatomy in interesting ways (it was you that compared sausage....Right?), but Kelly.... I'm surprised!

Let me just add as one that went to an all-girls catholic high school - (I know that's most of your dreams) but WOW, you guys coulda held your own in the catfight arena!!!! GREAT JOB!!! ROFLMAOPMP!!!!!!


----------



## IHT

all girls catholic school? reminds me of a girlfriend i had a long time ago... 

those all girl school girls are just as freaky as public school girls.   

back in my "rebel without a clue" days... i use to love pulling up with my '74 monte carlo (with bright orange spray painted wheels), sit there on my hood with my foot tall mohawk and wait for my little girly... ah... the looks you can get. 

then we'd :z out of the parking lot!


----------



## Churchlady

Freaky??? who was Freaky??? We were ALL good girls....


----------



## coppertop

:r really you should see him with his foot tall mohawk.....man that thing was cool. To bad he made a dumba$$ bet and had to shave it off. Oh well he would have lost it anyway when he joined the Army. Now he's just a bald [email protected]$tage........ :fu :r 


u


----------



## IHT

but those private school girls kiss like fish!


----------



## coppertop

With teeth like that I hope they don't give HEED like a fish   



u


----------



## IHT

as you can see by the photo, sucked my eyeballs out.


----------



## coppertop

:r did she show them to you on her tongue like Gina Davis in Beetlejuice.



u


----------



## IHT

well, with 2 geeks like us, we better hope to find some girls that kiss like fish.

by the way, does your dad know you drink beer?


----------



## coppertop

I'm 100% positive my girlfriend doesn't kiss like a fish. Thanks for posting that great pic of me :c


----------



## Matt R

Bastige took away one of my ring gauge points too. :sb


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Matt R said:


> Bastige took away one of my ring gauge points too.


I thought newbies couldn't take or give ring gauge. Hopefully he just _tried_ to take away a point.


----------



## Matt R

Hmmm.. well.. someone gave me a red square... :sb


----------



## dayplanner

Matt R said:


> Hmmm.. well.. someone gave me a red square... :sb


Well I just added a greenie for ya to make up for it.


----------



## Churchlady

Me too Matt... you're a riot!

I should (but won't) take some off from IHT anc coppertop for the catholic school girl remarks.... :fu 

But, I am one of the nice girls....


----------



## Habana Mike

Hmmmm.....wonder if this is our friend?

http://page.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/auction/85811226?aucview=0x23

http://page.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/auction/85811226?aucview=0x23

http://page.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/auction/85811226?aucview=0x23


----------



## jimmy

Habana Mike said:


> Hmmmm.....wonder if this is our friend?


anyone dare me to leave something insulting in the Q&A section of the auction? i almost did it already...can't decide.


----------



## DaveC

i double dog dare you!


----------



## Cohibin

I tripple faky dare you.... Missed me guys!!!! :al


----------



## jimmy

DaveC said:


> i double dog dare you!


done, and done. that was more fun than i expected it to be.

http://page.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/show/qanda?aID=85811247&auth=

jimmy


----------



## Cohibin

Rats, can it get any lower?


----------



## LeafHog

I just read thru the CP thread.....best damn laugh I've had in a month.

http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6811&hl=

Keep it up Cohibin :r


----------



## jimmy

LeafHog said:


> I just read thru the CP thread.....best damn laugh I've had in a month.
> 
> http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6811&hl=


WOW! 
Dave....what a trooper...fighting for the team!
jimmy


----------



## Pablo

This dude has some serious balls! Why does he even continue messing with the subject!


----------



## TheBeast

LeafHog said:


> I just read thru the CP thread.....best damn laugh I've had in a month.
> 
> http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6811&hl=
> 
> Keep it up Cohibin :r


Thanks for the link. Funny indeed. It looks like in typical CP member fashion, some are starting to make amends with this Ass Clown.

Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## jimmy

hahaha, assholeface blacklisted me on his yahoo auctions and redid them. anyone else want to take a turn posting a comment like:

what a tool. you can't put a cohiba band on them and call them "authentic". isn't this illegal anyway? shouldnt the authorities be notified?
BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## Enyafan

what EVERYONE can do it go to the auction click neighborhood watch (may need to have an account with yahoo). then just say they are fake cubans. there may be another way to just straight email them but if enough people do this they will take it down. the sweet thing is that selling fake cubans or i think cubans period is illegal on yahoo so we are doing others a service. i wanna see a crapload of us do it.


----------



## IHT

Enyafan said:


> what EVERYONE can do it go to the auction click neighborhood watch (may need to have an account with yahoo). then just say they are fake cubans. there may be another way to just straight email them but if enough people do this they will take it down. the sweet thing is that selling fake cubans or i think cubans period is illegal on yahoo so we are doing others a service. i wanna see a crapload of us do it.


how do i do that? i'm registered, ready to go, and i click on the neighborhood watch, but i dont' see a way to do a damn thing...

nevermind, i see the deal now. i have to have "positive feedback" as well to leave a comment. i've never used it before, so i have no feedback.

ah well.


----------



## coppertop

LOL at this guy. What a fool, I have been watching the other forums and haven't seen him yet. But there is still hope.  I would love to be there to witness that thrashing LOL


----------



## Enyafan

sorry about that IHT, didn't know the exact rules for that but the ones that do have an account and positive feedback it would really make your day trust me i feel better about it myself.


----------



## djpsr

This is the most funny thread I've seen yet!!! :r


----------



## IHT

Enyafan said:


> sorry about that IHT, didn't know the exact rules for that but the ones that do have an account and positive feedback it would really make your day trust me i feel better about it myself.


not a problem. i was just letting you know that i couldn't help out and that was the reason.


----------



## Bruce5

This was one of the best posts I have read ever.
Thanks Matt and Dave C for kickin some cohiban ass.
And Dave take it easy today... you are getting married.
And I know this because I am getting married today.
.
Gotta Love Club Stogie.


----------



## DaveC

yeah man, my family woke me up at 830am to have breakfast. i already had my "let me f'in sleep dammit" freak out.

congrats Bruce5!!!! tomorrow we smoke as married men!  :w


----------



## MoTheMan

Congrats on your wedding days you two!!

Club Stogie Cigar Discussion Forums > Main Cigar Forums at Club Stogie > Everything but cigars...

*CONGRATS DAVEC & BRUCE5 *


----------



## Churchlady

Congrats Dudes... You're not marrying each other are you?


----------



## DaveC

i can't believe this turdburglar is still here.


----------



## LeafHog

Hey Cohibin,

Can your "brod" get me a cohiba rolled in the shape of a toilet, or are we in the "turd only" business? Assmuncher.


----------



## ricmac25

I can't believe I missed this thread. This would have been useful information a couple of days a go. Nice to see he's consistent.


----------



## Bruce5

Turdburgler, I love that.
I am going to have to use that one.


----------



## Treyjo43

Wow, how the hell did I miss this thread? Thanx for the entertainment guys :r


----------

